# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Anwarra Moon Sites

## Gamerprinter

So I'm working on a product idea that is largely a map product for a sci-fi game, while there will be content specific for Starfinder Roleplaying Game, in many ways this is a general sci-fi location map product usable for any sci-fi game system (Traveller, White Star, Star Wars, anything). It's getting a full moon surface map, and two important sites. Kos Veruk is a mining outpost owned by an order of mystics who've colonized this desert moon to build their holy sites, and discovered mountains containing vast, rare crystals that enhance the mystics arcane practices, so a valuable treasure which they keep secret. They contract a mining company, Fivecorp, to work the mines, though the mystics control the amounts allowed for harvest. Their earnings go into their treasure, as well as purchase security forces and an orbiting platform to keep their moon safe.

I'm using Vue Creator, a 3D terrain generator and rendering engine to create the illustration and top-down view. I've created 3D models of structures, the cloak on the statue using Wings 3D. The human figures were "created" in Poser 11, which is easier than actually modeling people. The map portion is being done in Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 365, a vector drawing program - what I use for all my maps.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Added more structures inside the walls of the city around the temples...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Okay, in this post the fully labeled map of the city and the exterior of the mountain. I've got street level and 2 levels up, inside the mountain already cut, with floors, walls, shadows of all tunnels and chambers cut, but I need to furnish them and place structures within, which I'd do tomorrow... Except I have the first of a large map commission for Legendary Games to start tomorrow, but after that first map, I'll get back to this and try to finish before the next commission comes my way.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Finished the first of many maps on commission for Legendary Games, which gave me time to create the lower/street level map beneath the mountain of Shauda Ekaan, the holy city of Mystics. I actually have much of the next two levels furnished, but not done enough to post yet. I also plan to the interior levels of one of the temples, which are all identical of varying size, and eventually create the hotspring/sulfer converter as the deepest level of this city - and it's water source. I'll post the next levels sometime tomorrow! Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The last two main levels of this city, sits above the previous posted street level and interior map. I still want to create the sulferous water source deep under the mountain, as well as an interior plan of one (the main temple) of the many identical temples shown.

GP

----------

